
Job Shortages 2017: Truckers Are Wooed Like Data Scientists - GCA10
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/trucking-industry-begging-workers-what-its-like-driver-chip-cutter/
======
jenkstom
Yes, it is getting crazy. December should be very interesting. A lot of
drivers are leaving the game entirely because of the new requirements, and so
brokers and carriers are getting desperate.

------
JSeymourATL
Hilarious: Used to encounter “hookers and drug dealers in this lot.” Now? “You
got the same damn thing with driver recruiters,”

